# SAP Package Wanted



## DaJudge06 (Jun 13, 2008)

Hello GTO forum:

I am trying to piece together a deal on a 05 goat and would like to have the SAP bodykit. I called my local pontiac parts department and they said it has been discontinued. Does anyone know where I can get a Phantom Black Kit?

Thanks

DaJudge06


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Judge.

If you are fortunate enough to find pieces of the kit you'll more than likely have to do it by the piece. The kit was discontinued just after the last 06' was built. Ebay would be your best bet, be prepared to shell out $$$$$$$$$$$. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Welcome to the forum Judge.
> 
> If you are fortunate enough to find pieces of the kit you'll more than likely have to do it by the piece. The kit was discontinued just after the last 06' was built. Ebay would be your best bet, be prepared to shell out $$$$$$$$$$$.
> 
> Good Luck.


Lol.... I think ya missed a few $$$$ in that advise...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Lol.... I think ya missed a few $$$$ in that advise...


:lol::lol::lol::lol::rofl::rofl: ain't that the truth. :rofl:


----------



## 700Rocket (Mar 29, 2008)

The next best option is listing what you need and hope other know of someone that has. Cleveland Pick a Part has the parts once and a while from a crashed car.

I know a guy that has the rear spoilers 150.00+ shipping
Front facia needed
SAP Grills
Rear facia needed
Side skirts RH
Side Skirts LH
Both rear mufflers
Both rear tips

Not sure if other parts are needed but others will chime in for sure.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

700 Rocket knows someone with the rear spoiler...fake SAP grills can be had...the mufflers and tips are Magnaflow...front and rear facia show from time to time...that leaves the side skirts and from what I hear...those will be very tough to locate...good luck...
Bill


----------



## Freebs (Sep 6, 2008)

silversport said:


> 700 Rocket knows someone with the rear spoiler...fake SAP grills can be had...the mufflers and tips are Magnaflow...front and rear facia show from time to time...that leaves the side skirts and from what I hear...those will be very tough to locate...good luck...
> Bill


Are the fake ones you’re talking about the ones I am seeing in fiberglass? I assume the real ones are the plastic/ polyurethane kind of material


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Freebs said:


> Are the fake ones you’re talking about the ones I am seeing in fiberglass? I assume the real ones are the plastic/ polyurethane kind of material


Macgto7004 has replica SAP grilles. They are a heavy gauge plastic and are almost an exact match. The quality is great and the price isn't too bad either. The pics of his 04' YJ is shown with them on with the GTO inlays. PM Mac, he may be able to provide you with a contact.


----------



## Freebs (Sep 6, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Macgto7004 has replica SAP grilles. They are a heavy gauge plastic and are almost an exact match. The quality is great and the price isn't too bad either. The pics of his 04' YJ is shown with them on with the GTO inlays. PM Mac, he may be able to provide you with a contact.


What about the front bumper? I thought I remember seeing some but they were made of fiberglass


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Freebs said:


> What about the front bumper? I thought I remember seeing some but they were made of fiberglass


I had heard the front fascia was in the works, but I can't confirm this.


----------

